# Ricco Sucks....



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

Look for his Addict in a French pawn shop (bail money) or is it going to be held as evidence. With his talent he didnt need to do that stuff... oh well another one bites the dust.


----------



## draftdodger (May 4, 2008)

I think Ricco's Scott Addict is also guilty of doping.


----------



## cyclocommuter (Jun 30, 2002)

Ricco's Addict will probabaly command a premium on ebay


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

No doubt. Cobra this, Cobra that. Him talking smack at the Giro. The whole time he's been cheating.

What a douche

He would have probably made $1,000,000 next year. 

Instead he'll be working at an LBS or some porno shop.


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

Velonews reported today that Saunier Duval's top guy said it is very probable that it is pulling the plug on sponsorship given the firings of Ricco and Piepoli. I guess all the yellow themed Addicts and CR1's will soon be passe. 

What a shame. Hopefully the next sponsor will choose Scott.


----------



## cyclocommuter (Jun 30, 2002)

Scott might have to drop/change the name Addict though... IMHO, that name will now always be associated with alledged EPO addicts Ricco and Piepoli. Surely, no future sponsor will want that.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

cyclocommuter said:


> SIMHO, that name will now always be associated with alledged EPO addicts Ricco and Piepoli. Surely, no future sponsor will want that.


----------



## B15serv (Apr 27, 2008)

ill take ricco's addict. its a beautiful bike that deserves a good drug free home, not some cocky cheating loser. and I agree that whoever takes the team should keep scott... theyre great bikes and its not their fault what happened. hahahaha i wonder if rock racing is headed to france to pay riccos bail money before leakyass beat em to it.


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

How ironic and perhaps fitting that the name of Scott's top bike, the "Addict" is most associated with drugs. I guess the marketing folks at Scott chose the name because it sounds badass, but it perhaps hits too close to home given the present state of things.


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

except that you don't get addicted to EPO, but if Boonen rode an addict...


----------



## heliskyr (Feb 21, 2005)

As a diehard Scott fan (and owner of 2!), Ricco pisses me off! He's on one of the best bikes in the peloton and totally disgraces it...


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

Nothing like seeing someone with a big mouth in trouble, good job Ricco.


----------

